# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  بهترین مقاصد داخلی برای سفر در پاییز

## spatenadigital

اییز فصلی است هزار رنگ و بسیار زیبا با آب و هوایی دلنشین، اگر از کسانی هستید که گردش و سفر را دوست دارید به شما پیشنهاد می دهیم لذت سفر کردن در پاییز را از دست ندهید. سفر کردن در فصل پاییز علاوه بر اینکه می تواند خاطره ای خوب را برای شما به یادگار بگذارد مزیت های دیگری هم دارد. در ادامه لیستی از شهرها و مناطق گردشگری ناب در پاییز را برای شما به نمایش می گذاریم.*مشهد مقدس*مشهد را می توان یکی از بهترین شهرها برای سفر در پاییز دانست که البته دلایل گوناگونی هم دارد. اولین دلیل را آب و هوا می دانند. همه می دانیم که تابستان های مشهد هوا به چه اندازه سوزناک و گرم است همینطور از سرمای جانسوز این شهر هم اطلاع داریم. در فصل پاییز می توانید از هوای مطبوع و دلپذیر مشهد نهایت استفاده را ببرید و به راحتی از مناطق گردشگری و زیبای این شهر دیدن کنید.دومین دلیلی که سبب شده سفر به مشهد را در فصل پاییز به شما پیشنهاد دهیم خلوتی این شهر است. با آغاز فصل مدارس تعداد سفرها به شدت کاهش پیدا می کند. همین امر سبب می شود تا اماکن و شهرهای تفریحی مانند مشهد خلوت تر از روزهای تابستان باشد. خلوتی یک شهر تفریحی می تواند مزیت های مهمی داشته باشد، اول اینکه هزینه سفر شما به شدت کاهش پیدا می کند. دلیل دوم این است که زمان کمتری را در محل هایی مانند صف یا در ترافیک سپری خواهید کرد. برای سفر راحت به مشهد می توانید *بلیط هواپیما* تهیه کنید و در زمان کمی به این شهر زیبا بروید. در ضمن بهتر است مقاله *چگونه یک بلیط هواپیما ارزان تهیه کنیم* را مطالعه بفرمایید.*کویر مرنجاب در استان اصفهان*کویر مرنجاب در استان اصفهان و نزدیکی کاشان در شمال آران و بیدگل واقع شده است. همیشه این موضوع را شنیده ایم که شب هایی کویر آرامش خاصی دارد. آرامش خاص کویر را می توانید در فصل پاییز همان هنگام که خوشید از سوزناکی و گرمای خود کاسته مشاهده کنید و لذت ببرید. زندگی پرهیاهو و شلوغ امروزی این مسئله را لازم می کند که روزهایی در سال را در آرامش مطلق گذراند. کویر مرنجاب این امکان را برای شما فراهم می کند. پیشهاد می کنیم برای یک بار هم آن را امتحان کنید.*شیراز*شیراز شهری پر آوازه با آب و هوایی ناب و روح پرور در فصل پاییز. شیراز از آن شهرهایی است که هر فصلی از سال زیبایی های خاص خود را دارد اما این شهر در پاییز عجیب به دل می نشیند و لذت بخش است. هر ساله تعداد زیادی از مسافران به این شهر سفر می کنند تا آثار زیبای آن را ببینند و در آب و هوایی مطبوعش خستگی روزهای پر مشغله را از تن به در کنند. همیین امر سبب می شود تا شیراز همواره شاهد خیل عظیمی از جمعیت بوده و بیش از اندازه شلوغ باشد. با شروع فصل پاییز از تعداد مسافران هم کاسته می شود و می توانید در آرامش بیشتری از جاذبه های این شهر لذت ببرید.*کیش * کیش و جذابیت های بی نظیرش می تواند در پاییز بیش از دیگر فصل ها دلنشین باشد. این جزیره زیبا در جنوب کشور قرار دارد و دارای آب و هوایی شرجی و گرم می باشد. کاملا مشخص است که شهرها و منطقه هایی که آب و هوایی گرم دارند در پاییز برای سفر مناسب تر می باشند. علاوه بر آب و هوا دلیلی دیگر که می تواند سفر در این فصل برای مسافران لذت بخش باشد هزینه های پائین آن است. به عنوان مثال *بلیط هواپیما کیش* را می توانید در فصل پائیز با هزینه کمتری تهیه کنید و به مقدار قابل توجهی در هزینه های سفر صرفه جویی کنید.*قشم* جزیره دیگری در سواحل زیبای خلیج فارس، قشم از آن جزیره هایی است که علاوه بر زیبایی های طبیعی می تواند برای بازارهای خوب و اجناس با کیفیت بالا و قیمت پائین مسافران زیادی را به خود جذب کند. قشم هم آب و هوایی کاملا مشابه با کیش دارد و پاییزهای آن لذت بیشتری را نصیب سفر مسافرین می کنند. اگر به قشم سفر می کنید دین جنگل های حرا را از دست ندهید، می تواند خاطره ای مثال زدنی برای شما باشد. همینطور که برای سفر به کیش به این موضوع اشاره کردیم هزینه بلیط های هواپیما در فصل پاییز برای سفر به قشم هم کاهش می یابد و می توانید *بلیط هواپیما قشم* را با هزینه ای کمتر از روزهای دیگر سال تهیه کنید.*جنگل النگدره*این جنگل زیبا در استان گلستان شهر گرگان، بلوار نهارخوران قرار دارد. پاییز را به عنوان فصلی هزار رنگ می شناسیم. جنگل النگدره از آن جاهایی است که می توان تمام هزار رنگ پائیز را در آن مشاهده کرد. رنگ های گوناگون برگ های درختان با آب و هوایی ملایم و دلپذیر سبب شده تا این جنگل در فصل پائیز بسیار رویایی و خاطره انگیز باشد.*آب گرم لاویج*آب گرم لاویج در روستایی به همین نام از توابع شهرستان نور استان مازندران واقع شده است. قرار گرفتن در خطه شمال سبب شده تا طبیعتی بکر و زیبا را از این روستا انتظار داشته باشیم. اگر برای اولین بار به این منطقه سفر می کنید حتما از دیدن آن شگفت زده خواهید شد. زیرا بیش از آن چه تصور می کنید می توانید زیبایی در آنجه مشاهده کنید. به خصوص در فصل پائیز ترکیب رنگ های این فصل با سبزی برخی درختان و رنگ آبی چشمه نظر هر مسافر اهل ذوقی را به خود جلب خواهد کرد.*یزد*شهری کویری به قدمت تاریخ پر آوازه ایران کهن، دومین شهر تاریخی جهان با سیستم قنات های منحصر به فرد، یزد در دل کویر قرار دارد. اگر چه دیدن بادگیرها، قنات ها و سقف های گنبنید آن در هر فصلی لذت خاص خود را دارد، اما دیدن یزد در پائیز با هوای ملایم لطفی دیگر است. در پائیز می توانید به راحتی از کویر های آن لذت ببرید و شب ها از دیدن آسمان پر ستاره آرامشی خاص داشته باشید.

----------


## younes.khaleghi

*بهترین مقاصد خارجی برای سفر های پاییزی شما

*پاییز یکی از بهترین فصل ها برای مسافرت است. با آغاز مدرسه رفتن کودکان، تعداد گردشگران به تدریج کم تر شده و این خود دلیلی بر ارزان تر شدن هزینه های سفر پاییزی و اقتصادی بودن آن است. آب و هوای شاعرانه پاییز نیز فرصت را برای گشت و گذاری به دور از گرما و بدون عرق ریختن فراهم می کند. راه رفتن روی برگ های رنگارنگ کف خیابان ها نیز تجربه ای بسیار لذت بخش است که این فرصت ذر پاییز در بسیاری از کشورها فراهم می شود.اگر به دنبال یک سفر پاییزی به یاد ماندنی هستید، در ادامه همراه باشید تا با تعدادی از کشورهای مناسب برای سفر در پاییز آشنا شوید (با تعدادی از بهترین مقاصد گردشگری خارجی در فصل پاییز آشنا شوید).
*1- یونان*




فصل پاییز در یونان همه ویژگی های یک سفر بی نظیر را فراهم می کند؛ از رنگ های زیبای پاییزی که همه جا به چشم می خورد گرفته تا سواحل خلوت و پر از آرامش و آب و هوایی فوق العاده. _متئورا_ یکی از شهرهای یونان است که در پاییز مشتاقانه انتظار گردشگران را می کشد. این شهر دارای صخره های بسیار زیبایی است که بیش از 370 متر ارتفاع داشته و به روستاهای _کالامباکا_ و _کاستراکی_ دید دارند. این صخره ها همچنین مجتمع بزرگ ارتدکس شرقی را در خود جای داده اند که با هر بنای مذهبی در جهان متفاوت بوده و تاریخچه ای متعلق به قرن چهاردهم دارد. در سفر پاییزی خود به یونان می توانید در مراسم برداشت انگور و زیتون نیز شرکت کنید. البته اگر برای دوری از شلوغی و هیاهو به این کشور سفر می کنید کافی است کمی در سواحل خلوت آن به استراحت بپردازید. در مجموع یونان یکی از کشورهای مناسب برای سفر در پاییز است.

شاید برایتان جالب باشد:  سیستم عامل iOS 13.1.2 در اختیار کاربران محصولات اپل قرار گرفت





*2- ایرلند*




پاییز بدون تردید بهترین فصل برای بازدید از ایرلند است. با این که آب و هوای مناسب در این کشور هرگز تضمین شده نیست، اما از اواسط سپتامبر تا اواسط اکتبر روزهای بسیاری دارای آسمان صاف و هوای مطلوب هستند. کوهستان_ ویکلو_ که فاصله اندکی از _دوبلین_ دارد یکی از بهترین مکان های این کشور برای بازدید در فصل پاییز است؛ زیرا درختان زیادی در این منطقه وجود دارد که برگ های ریخته آن ها در این فصل مناظر بی نظیری را ایجاد می کند. در این منطقه مسیرهای طبیعت گردی بسیاری نیز وجود دارد که دیدن آن ها نیز خالی از لطف نیست. این مسیرها به قدری خلوت و آرام هستند که بیشتر از انسان در آن ها گوزن خواهید دید! منطقه_ کونمارا_ نیز یکی دیگر از مناطق ایرلند است که در پاییز بسیار جذاب می شود.
*3- ایتالیا*




ایتالیا علاوه بر اینکه یکی از توریستی ترین کشورهای دنیا به شمار می رود، یکی از کشورهای مناسب برای سفر در پاییز نیز هست. اگرچه ممکن است این کشور در فصل پاییز هم چندان خلوت نباشد، اما در محدوده دریاچه های این کشور می توانید از جذابیت های فصل پاییز بهره مند شوید. همچنین اگر به سواحل علاقه بیشتری دارید می توانید به سواحل مدیترانه مراجعه کنید زیرا تا اواسط اکتبر هنوز گرم هستند. فصل پاییز در ایتالیا فصل غذاهای بی نظیری همچون قارچ های وحشی و ترافل نیز هست؛ پس امتحان کردن آن ها را فراموش نکنید! در فصل پاییز در کشور ایتالیا نیز مانند یونان جشن های برداشت محصول برگزار می شود که می توانید در آن ها نیز شرکت کنید.

----------

